# Exaust upgrades for a GA16i B12



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw somewhere someone mentioned not to go too big when installing a performance exhaust...
What is the best size for a stock GA16i?
(I plan to install a Cool Air Intake as soon as I can figure one out, HELP PLEASE)
I am waiting for a set of PaceSetter headers, but they never seem to be in stock, I have heard that there are other headers that are better, but I don't have a lot to spend...
If anybody has part numbers to help in my search...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

For exhaust size, I used 2" diameter coupled with a Magnaflow muffler. It made a nice growl but more importantly, it defiinitely increase HP especially on top end. If the sound is a little too much, you can add a free flowing resonator to tone it down. This is also a good time to change the cat converter if needed. I also have a Pacesetter header. It is cheaper than most header available for the GA16 but requires more custom work when installed. If I have to do it all over again, I would go with a Hotshot design instead. The Hotshot header will definitely give you more power because of the better design compare to Pacesetter. You can find many Hotshot copies on E-Bay for a decent price. As for intake, you can definitely fabricate a homemade version with a cone adapter. Just make sure you can shield the filter or place it where it can suck in cool air, away from engine heat especially during summertime.


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Cat*

thanks for the info.
do you have a recomondation for the cat? a high flow?
the pace setter only has one emmisions connectin, any suggestions on the second connection, better yet, any pictures of your setup?
suggest the model of magnaflow?

have the pace setter now, just have to install...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Check your PM.


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

Regibus said:


> thanks for the info.
> do you have a recomondation for the cat? a high flow?
> the pace setter only has one emmisions connectin, any suggestions on the second connection, better yet, any pictures of your setup?
> suggest the model of magnaflow?
> ...


would really like to know the info as well, by the way, how do you guys usually look up stuff on ebay?...i tried words like 89 sentra/ nissan b12 and pace setter is the only exhaust came up....


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

I have never used ebay, I have had luck with Auto Accessories - Car Accessories, Car alarms, HID Lights, Euro Tail Lights, Altezza Lights, Car Covers, Lowering Springs, Performance Car Parts & more.. It is hard to find anything but PaceSetter Headers, and you have to get the B13 headers and modify them.
I have the MagnaFlow Muffler and HiFlo CAT at home, I will post the part numbers later.
I wish that other users would post the part numbers of parts they have used so that the rest of us can find them easier.
I usually search '1990 Nissan Sentra' to find parts, with mixed results...


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

OK, so it has been a year, and now the car failed Air Care...
I need to replace the BPT (Back Pressure Transducer) and EGR, but the local parts guy just looks at me with a glazed over look....
Does anybody have any info to help me find these parts up here in BC?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Regibus said:


> OK, so it has been a year, and now the car failed Air Care...
> I need to replace the BPT (Back Pressure Transducer) and EGR, but the local parts guy just looks at me with a glazed over look....
> Does anybody have any info to help me find these parts up here in BC?


holy shit regi, long time no see.

EGR can be had. go to NAPA, but it ain't cheap at retail. as for the BPT i dunno.

PS. your spoiler off that accord is a second gen lude spoiler. late 80's-91

did you ever get a CAI worked out?


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

I know for the GA16DE you can keep the bottom half of the Air intake box(stock) which directs air in from behind the drivers side headlight, Put a cone air filter(from napa/shucks/whatever) with a MAF adapter plate of the correct diameter of the cone filter. 

It's not completely legit, but it actually works surprisingly well. And it cost me about 49$ in total, and combined with headers it made a nice sound. The GA also has such a damn loud air intake, and the cone made it even louder lol.


----------

